# me li sono lavati



## girolamo007

Rispondendo a la domanda " che cosa hai fatto con i piatti" ho visto "me li sono lavati", invece di "li ho lavati" che mi aspettavo. Mi dice che è stata la risposta di una madrelingua italiana. Ho capito che si potrebbe dire "mi sono lavato le mani o i denti", le mani o i denti appartenendo a chi lava le mani o i denti, ma non capisco come si può estendere questo ai piatti. Che ne dice?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao Girolamo e benvenuto in WRF!
In realtà la risposta giusta sarebbe quella che ti aspettavi. L'altra francamente mi sembra ammissibile, forse, solo nel caso che piatti siano di esclusiva proprietà di chi risponde.


----------



## elitaliano

Necsus said:


> Ciao Girolamo e benvenuto in WRF!
> In realtà la risposta giusta sarebbe quella che ti aspettavi. L'altra francamente mi sembra ammissibile, forse, solo nel caso che piatti siano di esclusiva proprietà di chi risponde.



Non necessariamente proprietà esclusiva, né necessariamente in senso letterale, bensì anche metaforico.
Mi è venuto in mente questo esempio:

"Ho chiesto a mia moglie di aiutarmi con i piatti sporchi, ma non ha voluto.
Allora me li sono lavati io."


----------



## Necsus

Mah, anche in quel caso io direi "li ho lavati io". Comunque mi pare evidente che "me li sono lavati" non è  certo una risposta standard.


----------



## frugnaglio

Anch'io concordo che la risposta standard sia “li ho lavati”. Il “me li sono lavati” nel titolo mi ha fatto pensare a “mi sono lavato i capelli” (o altra frase simile con denti, piedi ecc.)
Però dopo aver visto il contesto, anche a me, come a Elitaliano, è venuta in mente una situazione in cui si risponde “me li sono lavati” per dire “me li sono lavati da me, visto che nessuno mi aiutava”.


----------



## Sempervirens

Sì, comunque sia, al di là di frasi standard, di frasi fatte, di frasi statisticamente usabili, è bene che gli studenti si abituino a prendere in considerazione quest'uso particolare dei pronomi, perlomeno al di fuori di questo forum. Che poi sia benefattivo, dativo , falso riflessivo, ecc., è un'altra cosa.

Io sono uno che tende ad metterceli questi pronomi.  Noi madrelingua qui sul forum per farvi capire meglio non usiamo tutto il potenziale della nostra lingua. Usiamo frasi fatte, non usiamo verbi di uso regionale, non usiamo verbi che non si trovano sul dizionario che si capiscono ugualmente, non usiamo marcatamente i pronomi, ma, come nel caso proposto, ci sono madrelingua che fuori dal mondo"_Wordreference-Forum-Lingua-Italiana-e-regole-annesse" _parlano per comunicare e senza tante limitazioni. No era per dare un quadro della realtà. Gli amici connazionali sono d'accordo su questo punto?

S.V


----------



## bearded

Nell'espressione 'me li sono lavati' io avverto un significato recondito di ''lo spiacevole lavoro di lavarli è toccato a me'', ed in questo sono d'accordo con frugnaglio ed elitaliano.
Quanto alla domanda di Sempervirens, mi sembra frutto di un'ironia un po' da ''dente avvenato'', o sbaglio? Come fai, caro SV, a sapere come si esprimono gli altri  ''fuori dal mondo del Forum''? Magari anche quelli più pedanti nel Forum, fuori si esprimono in modo pittoresco e sgangherato.


----------



## Sempervirens

bearded man said:


> Nell'espressione 'me li sono lavati' io avverto un significato recondito di ''lo spiacevole lavoro di lavarli è toccato a me'', ed in questo sono d'accordo con frugnaglio ed elitaliano.
> Quanto alla domanda di Sempervirens, mi sembra frutto di un'ironia un po' da ''dente avvenato'', o sbaglio? Come fai, caro SV, a sapere come si esprimono gli altri  ''fuori dal mondo del Forum''? Magari anche quelli più pedanti nel Forum, fuori si esprimono in modo pittoresco e sgangherato.



Caro bearded man, con la speranza che questa risposta non ne sollevi un'altra e poi un'altra ancora e poi via di nuovo ancora con la solita tiritera che termina con " Lascio a te l'ultima parola - che tanto poi se rispondi io mi lascio l'ultimissima " volevo dirti che il sottoscritto comunica principalmente con persone al di fuori di questo forum. Lavoro, mi sposto, faccio la spola tra Giappone e Italia. Comunico con Italiani. 
Aggiungo che il lavoro che faccio mi porta a parlare sia con persone comuni sia con persone culturalmente elevate. In italiano. E diversamente da quanto accade qui quando parlo non c'è un signor moderatore, come credo che neanche tu ce l'abbia. 

In questo forum i moderatori, bravissimi, ci devono essere, come no! Nella vita comune di tutti i giorni, non essendoci uno che ci dice che cosa non dobbiamo dire o che cosa dobbiamo dire ne va da sé che la comunicazione è ben diversa.  Ecco, mi riferivo a questo. 

Seguire questo forum è molto utile per ripassare alcune regole che altrimenti tenderebbero ad andare nel dimenticatoio.
Ma bisogna anche dire che l'italiano di oggi è farcito di anglicismi che qui nel forum sono filtrati, che non vengono fatti passare. Nella vita comune sono invece usati.
Vedi che l'italiano che vediamo scritto qui non è poi veramente quello che sentiamo in giro per le strade. Non sei d'accordo nemmeno su questo punto?

P.S Se io c'ho il dente avvelenato allora tu che c'hai? La dentiera venefica?  vabbé, prendiamola per scherzo va!

Mah! Stammi bene eh! S.V


----------



## zipp404

Con riferimento alle _mani_, il _me _nell'espressione _me le sono lavate_ è un dativo con funzione di genitivo possessivo perché nelle lingue romane di solito non si fa riferimento alle parti del corpo (indumenti compresi) con l'aggettivo possessivo, invece si usa sovente l'articolo determinativo (in contrasto con l'inglese in cui l'aggettivo possessivo è onnipresente).  

Questa caratteristica neolatina però non vuol dire che la costruzione col dativo di possessione si possa estendere in modo generalizzato, indiscriminato, universale a _qualsiasi sostantivo_.  Ed è una cosa che molti insegnanti d'italiano non spiegano bene agli studenti.


----------



## Sempervirens

zipp404 said:


> Con riferimento alle _mani_, il _me _nell'espressione _me le sono lavate_ è un dativo con funzione di genitivo possessivo perché nelle lingue romane di solito non si fa riferimento alle parti del corpo (indumenti compresi) con l'aggettivo possessivo, invece si usa sovente l'articolo determinativo (in contrasto con l'inglese in cui l'aggettivo possessivo è omipresente).
> 
> Questa caratteristica neolatina però non vuol dire che la costruzione col dativo di possessione si possa estendere in modo generalizzato, indiscriminato, universale a _qualsiasi sostantivo_.  Ed è una cosa che gli insegnanti non spiegano bene agli studenti d'italiano, spagnolo, etc.



Ciao, zip404! Non sono sicuro di aver capito bene. Potresti farmi un esempio di frase _"col dativo di possessione", _e che ritieni errata perché fa uso indiscriminato (...) ?

Magari in una nuova discussione, anzi è preferibile. 

S.V


----------



## zipp404

*Mi *sono lavato *le *mani = *me le* sono lavate (invece di ho lavato i miei mani, le ho lavate).
*Mi* sono tagliato *il* / *un* dito = *me lo* sono tagliato inavertitamente col coltello mentre tagliavo la mela.
*Mi *si è rotta / strappata / lacerata *la camicia.*
*Le *si leggeva la colpa *in volto.*
Avrai saputo che (a Giuseppe) *gli *è morto *il fratello*.
Ha smesso di mangiare molti anni fa e *le *si è rimpiacciolito *lo stomaco*.
*Gli *si accendono *gli occhi* di una strana luce quando li vede entrare.
Quando lo vede ne ha paura e *il collo* *le *si copre di chiazze rosse.
Pareva contenta e l*e* si erano schiarito *gli occhi*.
*Il viso* *gli *si era arrossato*.
*Per il forte vento* le *si è scomposta* la pettinatura*.
Gli parve che* gli *si sprofondasse il terreno sotto* i piedi*_._
*Mi *si stringeva* il cuore* al pensiero di lasciare la città dove avevo vissuto per tanti anni.
*Mi *si è fermato* l'orologio *[quello che porto intorno il/al polso)*

Ma*:  *I piatti*, *me *li sono lavati. No, perché la costruzione la si usa di solito con sostativi che denotano familiari, parti del corpo o 'estensioni' di essi (_le _si è morta _la nonna_; _mi _si è strappata _la camicia_, _le_ si è scomposta _la pettinatura_, metti_ti_ su_ il maglione_ che fa freddo, etc.)


----------



## bearded

> zipp404:


un dativo con funzione di aggettivo possessivo / dativo di possessione

(Noi diremmo 'un dativo di possesso')
Sono d'accordo con zipp, e trovo la sua osservazione alquanto acuta.  Credo di aver capito che voglia dire che in altre lingue - invece di ''mi sono lavato le mani'' - si dica di preferenza ''ho lavato le mie mani''.  In questo caso il dativo italiano 'mi' fa le veci di un aggettivo possessivo (praticamente . ho lavato le mani a me invece che le mani di me). Ed è vero che questa costruzione italiana non si può estendere a qualunque sostantivo (ad es. è meglio dire 'ho guardato il mio divano' anziché 'mi sono guardato il divano'....) - anche se l'Italiano dice volentieri ''mi sono scavato la fossa'' invece di ''ho scavato la mia fossa''.
Credo che questo dativo, chiamato qui 'di possesso', nella sintassi classica si chiami qualche volta 'falso riflessivo' (nel senso che il 'vero riflessivo' è quando il pronome è all'accusativo, come in 'mi lavo' - cioè lavo me - ed il falso riflessivo quando il pronome è un dativo, come in 'mi lavo le mani' - cioè le lavo a me.

EDIT: incrociato con zipp404.  I suoi sono buoni esempi per illustrare ciò che intende.


----------



## bearded

> zipp404:
> I piatti _me _li sono lavati: NO


Hai ragione: in effetti, il 'me' in questa frase non è un 'falso riflessivo' (anche se la costruzione con l'ausiliare 'essere' lo fa sembrare tale), bensì un 'dativo di comodo' (dativus commodi), analogo al 'te' in una frase del tipo ''i tuoi libri te li porto io'' - cioè li porto io 'per te'.  Talvolta il limite tra i due tipi di dativo è difficile da discernere.  
P.S. Il mio esempio dei libri è ambiguo: intendevo ''te li trasporto io''.


----------



## zipp404

Sì.  In questo caso l'idea di possesso non c'entra, devono esserci almeno due persone e si tratta di un vantaggio (di un servizio o di una cortesia) o di uno svantaggio:  ti apro la porta, vi porto la zuppa; ti lavo i patti, te li lavo; le hanno fregato il portafogli nella metropolitana; 
Che sollievo!  Non sono riusciti a rubarmi il manubrio, la sella e le ruote della nuova Pinarello!


----------



## lorenzos

elitaliano said:


> "Ho chiesto a mia moglie di aiutarmi con i piatti sporchi, ma non ha voluto.
> Allora me li sono lavati io."



- Ho chiesto al collega di aiutarmi a fare le fotocopie, ma era troppo impegnato così me le son fatte da solo.


----------



## Sempervirens

zipp404 said:


> *Mi *sono lavato *le *mani = *me le* sono lavate (invece di ho lavato i miei mani, le ho lavate).
> *Mi* sono tagliato *il* / *un* dito = *me lo* sono tagliato inavertitamente col coltello mentre tagliavo la mela.
> *Mi *si è rotta / strappata / lacerata *la camicia.*
> *Le *si leggeva la colpa *in volto.*
> Avrai saputo che (a Giuseppe) *gli *è morto *il fratello*.
> Ha smesso di mangiare molti anni fa e *le *si è rimpiacciolito *lo stomaco*.
> *Gli *si accendono *gli occhi* di una strana luce quando li vede entrare.
> Quando lo vede ne ha paura e *il collo* *le *si copre di chiazze rosse.
> Pareva contenta e l*e* si erano schiarito *gli occhi*.
> *Il viso* *gli *si era arrossato*.
> *Per il forte vento* le *si è scomposta* la pettinatura*.
> Gli parve che* gli *si sprofondasse il terreno sotto* i piedi*_._
> *Mi *si stringeva* il cuore* al pensiero di lasciare la città dove avevo vissuto per tanti anni.
> *Mi *si è fermato* l'orologio *[quello che porto intorno il/al polso)*
> 
> Ma*:  *I piatti*, *me *li sono lavati. No, perché la costruzione la si usa di solito con sostativi che denotano/indicano parti del corpo o 'estensioni' di essi (_mi _si è strappata _la camicia_, _le_ si è scomposta _la pettinatura_, metti_ti_ su_ il maglione_ che fa freddo, etc.)



Zip404, hai inserito un concentrato di frasi disparate con pronomi indiretti di vario genere e con funzioni che variano ora in una frase ora in un'altra. Rifarsi da capo per analizzare ogni singola frase una per una è compito che non io non saprei nemmeno da che parte rifarmi. Forse se ti metti di buona lena a cercare qui sul forum di lingua italiana e sul forum di lingua italiana e altra lingua straniera potrai trovare molti esempi chiarificatori.Ti posso dire in anteprima che per me tutte le frasi che hai messo sono giuste e sono utilizzabili per veicolare il messaggio che vogliamo trasmettere. Se poi l'uso di questi pronomi indiretti è estraneo nella tua lingua, io non ci posso fare niente.

Se poi c'è qualche connazionale volenteroso che si prende la cura di sottolineare le frasi che ritiene essere sbagliate, spiegando anche il perché, allora è tutto di vantaggio per la comunità. Io lo ringrazio per primo.

Comunque vedo che sei molto bravo e sicuramente sei già pronto al salto successivo, quello di cominciare a padroneggiare con i pronomi indiretti della lingua italiana per formare frasi come quelle che hai riportato qui. 

In gamba! Ciao!  S.V


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*NOTA:*

ricordo a tutti qual è il topic della discussione


girolamo007 said:


> Rispondendo a la  domanda " che cosa hai fatto con i piatti" ho visto "me li sono lavati",  invece di "li ho lavati" che mi aspettavo. Mi dice che è stata la  risposta di una madrelingua italiana. Ho capito che si potrebbe dire "mi  sono lavato le mani o i denti", le mani o i denti appartenendo a chi  lava le mani o i denti, ma non capisco come si può estendere questo ai  piatti. Che ne dice?



Ulteriori tentativi di ignorare la specifica domanda iniziale e di trasformare la discussione nell'ennesimo trattato di grammatica sui pronomi indiretti comporterà la chiusura definitiva della discussione.

Grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

girolamo007 said:


> Rispondendo *alla *domanda " che cosa hai fatto con i piatti" ho visto "me li sono lavati", invece di "li ho lavati" che mi aspettavo. Mi *si *dice.../ mi viene detto.../Tizio mi dice.../ che è stata la risposta di una/un madrelingua italiana/o.
> Ho capito che si *può *dire "mi sono lavato le mani o i denti", le mani o i denti appartenendo a chi lava le mani o i denti, ma non capisco come si può estendere questo ai piatti. Che ne di*t*e?



Girolamo007, credo che le risposte ti siano arrivate. Con questo intervento volevo solamente correggerti alcuni punti delle frasi da te scritte.

P.S Sei bravissimo! Complimenti!


----------

